# Thinking about a V



## mullenc525 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello,

I am interested in finding a V primarily for companionship. I'm single and work very flexibly from home.

This will be my first dog. I had several small pets and my Grandparents had a GSP when I was growing up. Currently my parents own another GSP who I love. I understand the V has equally high exercise requirements, but V’s are as focused on their owner as GSPs are on hunting, which is exactly what I love about them. My former triathlon coach brought his V to our practices and I loved his temperament – I would have taken him anytime if Coach weren’t so protective! It is primarily their loyal, ‘Velcro’ demeanor I seek.

My lifestyle is active. I cycle and expect it would not be too difficult to train a V to run alongside on the nearby seawall or mountain bike trails. I also open water swim, and would also expect a V to be very enthusiastic about this during the summer, along with hiking and camping. Knowing how hyper they are however, I would still choose the most laid back V possible. I'd rather opt the dog out of some of my activities, than a dog so hyper it becomes a burden.

I currently live in a condominium, which I understand is not ideal. However, we have a 40x80m fenced dog run on our block. Also, Vancouver has an extensive seawall for running and cycling with dogs, many off leash parks within the city, plus another 1000-acre park criss crossed with trails. Further, I am regularly hiking, skiing, and mountain biking in the nearby mountains, and would love to have a companion for doing so.

Anything else I should consider?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! A couple of things to consider...Vs are hunters, so will have the same prey drive that a GSP has, but as you said, they are very people oriented. It sounds like your activity level is a great match for a V! One small thing though - not all Vs love to swim. We have two labs and a V - our V will splash around on the edge of the water, but will rarely follow the labs in. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Working from home & being flexible is great for Vizsla ownership! We work from home and our babies love it.

We take them outside in the yard for several squirrel chasing & potty breaks throughout the day. Late afternoon/early evening we always give them one big, long run/exercise. They are very fit and content. Low key & snuggly.

Keep in mind that most dogs need to be about 18-24 months before they can do seriously long runs and biking. For that reason, since you bike, you might want to consider contacting a Vizsla rescue and getting a 1-3 year old Vizsla. Some really good dogs end up in rescue. By that age, you'd know their temperament also. Rescue groups are very up front with the personality of each dog so they don't ever have to be re-homed again.

Good luck!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I see you are in Vancouver, here is a Vizsla in Wash. State

http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Washington


----------



## mullenc525 (Feb 14, 2014)

My parents GSP isn't as crazy about the water as usual, but I understand if you really want them to love water, they need to be introduced early. Also, I'd imagine a V would be further encouraged with myself in the water as opposed to throwing sticks etc.

What about hardwood floors? My entire place is pre-finished flooring (pretty tough.) If I were to maintain its nails weekly, would they scratch the floor with all their rambunctiousness?

I understand pups need a nominal 2 hours of exercise daily. How is this best met if you can't let them run? Is it more like 2 hours of rambunctious play with their owner, or 2 hours playing fetch on grass? Since Jasper was a pup, you couldn't stop him running 40mph every moment he's off leash. If he wasn't allowed to, he was a hellion at home. Is this only allowable on soft surfaces?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If you maintain the nails, they won't touch the floor so probably won't destroy it. You could alway buy some cheap rugs if it becomes a problem.

As far as exercise, it's more the on-leash biking/running that you need to limit until they're old enough. Running at a sustained pace on hard surfaces is really hard on growing joints and isn't their natural pace. They tend to sprint really hard, then trot/smell everything, sprint again. So stick to that 1000 acre park for awhile. Maybe around 9 months you can add in very short rides on the seawall, but it really is best to wait until s/he is 18 months. 

The only other thing I'd encourage you to think about is how you're going to meet the mental needs of a vizsla. Exercise is only 60% of tiring out a vizsla and as we say around here, a tired vizsla is a happy vizsla is a well-behaved vizsla.


----------



## mullenc525 (Feb 14, 2014)

How are the pups best worn out mentally? Through play?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I just wanted to chime in about the swimming - we could not get out guy to go anywhere in/near the lake until he turned 9 months old, and it was not for lack of us trying. He spent all summer at our cottage, and we also do a lot of canoe tripping and he would not go in the water. We tried everything to coax him in and we finally decided that it would be up to him. He never avoided puddles or small rivers, but had no interest in going in lakes. 

He finally went into the water on his own for the first time in late October of last year at 9+ months old. We didn't get any more swimming opportunities before the snow arrived, so I can't say whether he is water loving yet though I'm hoping he will be for the exercise benefit. 

I just wouldn't count on a V being water loving, and you may not be able to do much about it. 

As for mental exercise we do lots of training with our guy to tire his brain out - it can be behavior training, find it training (we hide his antler or is dead duck and he then seeks it), tricks, and so on. Anything to keep the pup on his/her toes.


----------

